# small white cottony growth on anus



## gospdrcrgr11 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello,

One of my rusty mbuna's has a white cottony looking thing on his anus. Im wondering does anyone know what this could be??
temp 78
amonia 0
ph 8ish
nitrates etc read fine


----------



## gospdrcrgr11 (Jan 27, 2010)

he is also eating and acts fine. The past two days I fed hikari pellets soaked in metro.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

What size tank, who are the tankmates, and what are your "nitrates, etc"?

A little more information and a picture of the sich fish will be helpful in figuring out what's wrong.


----------



## gospdrcrgr11 (Jan 27, 2010)

heres a pic its hard to see, every time i go to take a pic he starts swimmin all crazy and we wont stay still! if you look at his anus it looks like some kind of white thing or maybe theres a small bump there.. its hard to tell what exactly it is..

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/

55gal tank

4 yellow labs
4 rusty
3 ob red zebra

nitrate 0
nitrite 0
gh 300
chlorine 0
kh 300


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

You should put your Rusty in a hospital tank if you want it to survive, add Maracyn 2 and follow directions. I would use the water in your tank to fill about half of you hospital tank, and perform small water changes daily.

Nitrates 0, ????? you should always have a Nitrate reading. Are you using strips or liquid to test ?

0 Nitrates is telling me that your tank is not fully cycled. :-? 
How long has your tank beed seup?


----------



## gospdrcrgr11 (Jan 27, 2010)

the tank has been up since jan. I noticed the other day the rusty started flinging on rocks and has a couple white spots on his body. The thing on his butt is gone and I saw him poop the other day and it looked regular. No other fish show any sign of sickness. I raised the temp to about 87ish incase its ich or something. He seems to be doing a lot better. He still is feeling under the weather and he is the last one that comes out of hiding when its time to eat. He eats a lot still, I only feed once a day.

I tried getting him out he doesnt wanna come out! I dont want to stress them out too much. I have the hospital tank setup with some of the water from the main tank incase he gets bad.

I'm using jungle test strips that you dip in the aquarium and for nitrate and nitrite it reads white which means safe at 0 which is on the bottle the strips came in. I'm pretty sure its cycled, the water is crystal clear and no amonia.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

Again, you need to get an acurate reading on your Nitrate, you should never have a 0 reading.

CAUTION ! this could be, just the begining of your problems, things can turn bad very fast, keep a close eye out.

Walmart, on line, has the best price for Master liquid testing, it also has free shipping to your local Walmart store

Good Luck !

A well maintained tank is a happy tank 8)


----------



## gospdrcrgr11 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks! :dancing:


----------

